# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1999 (14 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Να ανεβάσω μερικες φωτογραφίες απο το Κύπελλο της ΠΕΣΔ που εγιναν το 1999.


*Bασίλης Γρίβας*



*Καραμανλάκης - Μαρκόγλου*



Γωγω Συρεγγελα



Λάτσο Αντρεϊκο




*Τα αποτελέσματα του αγώνα :*

Εφήβων -75 : Νικος Μιχαηλίδης
Εφήβων +75 : Μπατσάροφ
Fitness : Μιχάλης Iερομνημων
BB -70 Κεκης
BB -80 Φωτης Πλευριτης
BB-90 Βασίλης Μαρκόγλου
BB +90 Μανώλης Καραμανλακης
Masters BB 40 Ροσσος
Fitness Γυναικων: Ρίτσα Αλογδιανακη
Open: Λάτσο Αντρεϊκο*
Κατηγορία Πρωταθλητων Βασίλης* *Γρίβας*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακόμα...

Ρίτσα Αλογδιανακη





Βασίλης Γρίβας

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σύνολο αθλητων 33 στον αγωνα,εδω διακρίνονται οι αθλητες:*

* Πλευρίτης*



*Φαρσαρης*

**

*Καραμανλακης*

----------


## Muscleboss

έτσι έτσι!! ευχαριστούμε polyneikos! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap: 

MB

----------


## NASSER

Φοβερός αγώνας !!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Ο πρωτος αγώνας του Καραμανλάκη αλλά και τα πρώτα δείγματα πως αυτος ο αθλητής θα έφτανε καποια στιγμή πολύ ψηλά! Αντικειμενικά ήταν ο καλύτερος στον αγώνα καθώς ήταν ο πιο κομμένος.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση του αγώνα είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος No 4 – Φεβρουάριος 2000.

Ολόκληρο το τεύχος έχει ανέβει στο blog.athlitis.gr

Μπορείτε να μπείτε και να το ξεφυλλίσετε ηλεκτρονικά και να δείτε μεταξύ άλλων συνέντευξη και πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής του Βασίλη Γρίβα, παρουσίαση του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη κ.τ.λ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βάζω φωτογραφίες από αυτόν τον αγώνα, από το πρωτότυπο υλικό του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ που κάλυπτε τον αγώνα.


*Κατηγορία Open*
Νικητής ο Λάτσο Αντρεϊκο, στις καλυτερες φόρμες που τον έχουμε δει!

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατηγορία *Μen BB -80*, με την συμμετοχή των Φώτη Πλευρίτη ,  Γιώργου Τζιλόπουλου, Κώστα Κοντού, Ηλιου Χρυσοβαλάντη, Φώτη Γκικλα.






















*Νικητής ο Φώτης Πλευρίτης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Men BB -90*
Nικητής ο *Βασίλης Μάρκογλου

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Men BB +90,* με την συμμετοχή του *Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη* για πρώτη φορά σε αγώνες

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία Fitness Γυναικών συμμετείχαν η Ριτσα Αλογδιανάκη, Αγγελική Αντρέϊκο και Γωγώ Συρεγγέλα




















*
Νικήτρια η Ρίτσα Αλογδιανάκη*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην *κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών* , συμμετείχε ο *Βασιλης Γρίβας,* όπου κέρδισε τον Γενικό Τίτλο!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------

